# cabinets or no cabinets



## chilangopolaco (Apr 22, 2008)

I have remodeled kitchen completely. 

Before
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk267/chilangopolaco/IMG_1636.jpg
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk267/chilangopolaco/IMG_1643.jpg



After
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk267/chilangopolaco/Copy2of06-22-08_1123.jpg
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk267/chilangopolaco/06-02-08_1934.jpg



Previously it was a closed type of kitchen. The load barring wall was removed (supported by 20 ft long beam 2X12/plywood/2X12 ) and a bar built. I have a problem with the oven – it is sticking out over the bar a little (red arrow), when I will be selling the place I will buy an oven that is flat and on the same level with the rest of the lower cabinets.


Question: I have some cabinets in my garage (same look as those on the picture). Would you put them on the wall in the red circled area? I am especially concerned about the bigger area close to the windows…I kind of like it open and there will be no cabinets at the bottom.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

No need to double post. Check your other thread for replies.
Sometime it may take a while to get a response but that's the price you pay for free advice :whistling2:


----------



## globeldesigns (May 20, 2008)

No need to put a carpet in you kitchen.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

globeldesigns said:


> No need to put a carpet in you kitchen.


HUH? When did carpet come up? :huh:

FYI, people. This guys has 2 threads going. More info on the other one:
http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=22695


----------



## florist.guy (Jun 30, 2008)

*cabinets*

I tend to agree. Don't box yourself in...


----------



## home decorations (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, don't over clutter your kitchen with cabinets especially if you already have enough storage space.


----------

